# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  twice a week injections versus once a week.

## jacobk91

Mainly what are the benifits of doing twice a week injections versus once a week? Have any of you switched to twice a week and felt anything different. I currently do 100mg of cyp every Friday morning. If I wanted to start doing twice a week, what day and what time of day should my next injection be?

----------


## JWP806

100mg of cyp per week. Is this just trt? Typically you would be running test e or c at 500mg/week on cycle and pinning twice a week, say Monday and Thursday (times wont matter much) will help keep your blood levels more stable than if you did one injection of 500/wk. if you are running prop, every other day minimum.

----------


## JWP806

Space them out 3.5 days apart.

----------


## jacobk91

Thanks for the reply. Yes its just for trt

----------


## steroid.com 1

> Mainly what are the benifits of doing twice a week injections versus once a week? Have any of you switched to twice a week and felt anything different. I currently do 100mg of cyp every Friday morning. If I wanted to start doing twice a week, what day and what time of day should my next injection be?


Are you under a Physician's care?

----------


## bass

i went from once a week to twice a week then eod, and now i am back to twice a week. the twice a week seems to be a good protocol for me, less spikes and less valleys. its much better controlling e2 conversion. when i was at 200 mgs once a week i was taking 1 mgs AI ed, and my e2 was at 31 on scale of 7-42, i was easy converter, but when i lowered my test dose to 90 mgs ew split twice i only take 0.25 AI mgs twice a week and my e2 is still in the bottom.

----------


## jacobk91

> Are you under a Physician's care?


yes. thanks for the replys

----------


## Hackamaniac

> Are you under a Physician's care?


Sounds like he's in the wrong forum  :Smilie:

----------


## HRTstudent

With a once a week shot, you will get a large peak and that has a lot of potential problems for SOME people... namely, more estradiol conversion, unsteady T levels, and I believe for people with low SHBG it might be best to do more frequent shots.

When I was on 1 shot a week, my T at the end of the week was around low-mid normal. But I am sure that in the beginning of the week I had above normal. I didn't feel any positive benefits from TRT on this regimen, although to be fair, I did up the dose AND switch to 2 shots per week. I did it 3.5 so that would be like Monday morning shot and then Thursday night.

Since then I have now just switched to 3 shots a week.

----------


## jacobk91

> With a once a week shot, you will get a large peak and that has a lot of potential problems for SOME people... namely, more estradiol conversion, unsteady T levels, and I believe for people with low SHBG it might be best to do more frequent shots.
> 
> When I was on 1 shot a week, my T at the end of the week was around low-mid normal. But I am sure that in the beginning of the week I had above normal. I didn't feel any positive benefits from TRT on this regimen, although to be fair, I did up the dose AND switch to 2 shots per week. I did it 3.5 so that would be like Monday morning shot and then Thursday night.
> 
> Since then I have now just switched to 3 shots a week.


im probably going to swtich to twice a week because i want my levels more stable. i currently inject friday mornings so ill make my second shot monday nights.

got a question though: should i take my full dose (100mg) this friday and then immediately start 50 mg on Monday and then continue with 50 mg twice a week from there? or should i start right away with 50 mg this friday even though its been a week since my last shot? sorry if this is confusing.

----------


## TraceMYD

> With a once a week shot, you will get a large peak and that has a lot of potential problems for SOME people... namely, more estradiol conversion, unsteady T levels, and I believe for people with low SHBG it might be best to do more frequent shots.
> 
> When I was on 1 shot a week, my T at the end of the week was around low-mid normal. But I am sure that in the beginning of the week I had above normal. I didn't feel any positive benefits from TRT on this regimen, although to be fair, I did up the dose AND switch to 2 shots per week. I did it 3.5 so that would be like Monday morning shot and then Thursday night.
> 
> Since then I have now just switched to 3 shots a week.


How many mg's was your once a week shot? 

How do you space your 3 shots out? 

Also, does a higher peak have any positive benefits compared to a stable line? 

I'm on 250mg shot a week/ right now.. thats why i'm asking.. how would you split this up?

----------


## jacobk91

I already did my 100mg injection yesterday (friday) so should I start with the 50mg twice a week this monday night or wait until friday, which is one week from my last 100mg shot?

----------


## JWP806

> I already did my 100mg injection yesterday (friday) so should I start with the 50mg twice a week this monday night or wait until friday, which is one week from my last 100mg shot?


I would go ahead and do 50mg on Monday and then do your other 50mg on Thursday.

----------


## jacobk91

Even though I. Just did 100mgs on Friday? I was just worried about too much estrogen conversion if I started 50mgs on Monday instead of later in the week once its been seven days from my last shot.

----------


## HRTstudent

> im probably going to swtich to twice a week because i want my levels more stable. i currently inject friday mornings so ill make my second shot monday nights.
> 
> got a question though: should i take my full dose (100mg) this friday and then immediately start 50 mg on Monday and then continue with 50 mg twice a week from there? or should i start right away with 50 mg this friday even though its been a week since my last shot? sorry if this is confusing.


In the big pictre, 1 shot means nothing. If it were me, I would probably just take less than my normal dose, say 75mg... that's right in the middle. But really, a 1 time large peak in testosterone isn't going to do really anything for you other than give you a little more estradiol. I wouldn't expect anything noticeably positive. That's why I would just take that "transition" dose.

----------


## jacobk91

> In the big pictre, 1 shot means nothing. If it were me, I would probably just take less than my normal dose, say 75mg... that's right in the middle. But really, a 1 time large peak in testosterone isn't going to do really anything for you other than give you a little more estradiol. I wouldn't expect anything noticeably positive. That's why I would just take that "transition" dose.


good point, thanks  :Smilie:

----------

